# KUALA LUMPUR | Tradewinds Square | 775m | 2543ft | 150 fl | Pro



## nazrey

*A NEW URBAN FOCAL POINT*

Built at the heart of the vibrant city of Kuala Lumpur, Tradewinds Square will be the undoubted centrepiece and one of the most recognisable landmarks of the burgeoning metropolis. Tradewinds Square, with its strategic location amidst Kuala Lumpur’s numerous new infrastructure developments and its striking architectural elements, will be the nexus of the city’s rapid modernisation.

With a prized location on the site of the former Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa, Tradewinds Square will be accessible from Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Perak, with convenient access to Raja Chulan Monorail Station. 

The significance of the mixed-use development, coupled with the numerous innovative design features will put Tradewinds Square at the forefront of the city’s evolution, ushering it into a new era of growth and modernity.









http://www.tradewindscorp.com/tradewindssquare.php


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR | Tradewinds Towers | 300m | 60 fl | Demo*

*Tradewinds plans new set of 'jewels'*
By Vasantha Ganesan Published: 2011/02/24
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/idemo-2/Article/index_html

Tradewinds plans to demolish *Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa* to make way for a new property project. 

Tradewinds Corp Bhd (4804), controlled by businessman Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary, plans to demolish two of its prized assets in Kuala Lumpur to make way for a "multi-billion-ringgit" mixed commercial development.

This means that the Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa, both located on Jalan Sultan Ismail, will make way for a new property project.

Chairman Tan Sri Megat Najmuddin Megat Khas said the plan is in the advanced concept stage and could take more than a year to start. However, the development order for the site plan is already out.

"We have a very precious piece of land. The hotel together with Kompleks Antarabangsa is on a 2.43ha land," Megat Najmuddin told Business Times in a phone interview. 

Tradewinds, he said, is looking at the possibility of building an office, retail and residence component on the land to provide the group with a recurring income stream.

On how high it would be or would it be just a single tower, he said it will be "something soaring".

Megat Najmuddin added that the cost of construction would be in the tune of "billions" of ringgit.

Based on Tradewinds's latest annual report, the hotel is 38 years old, while Kompleks Antarabangsa is 30 years old.

Crowne Plaza Mutiara is a 35-storey hotel with 565 rooms while Kompleks Antarabangsa is a 21-storey office building with five-split level car parks. As at December 31 2009, the net book value of the office building is RM159.83 million.

In April last year, Tradewinds's 85.1 per cent unit, Tradewinds Hotels & Resorts Sdn Bhd, entered an agreement to sell Crowne Plaza to Symbolic Supreme Sdn Bhd for RM384 million. Tradewinds owns 100 per cent of Symbolic Supreme. The transfer is to facilitate the development.

Based on recent land deals in Kuala Lumpur, the building together with the land may now be worth some RM1.5 billion. 

The Crowne Plaza is managed by the InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG). It is understood that IHG may still have eight years remaining under the management contract.

Prior to IHG's management of the hotel, Tradewinds managed the hotel on its own for a short period under the name Mutiara KL.

The hotel first opened as the Kuala Lumpur Hilton.

Tradewinds also owns Hotel Istana, which is located a stone's throw away from Crowne Plaza and Hilton Petaling Jaya and Hilton Kuching.

Other properties under the group include Menara Tun Razak on Jalan Raja Laut, Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Pressure on owners to refurbish old buildings*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2011/03/17
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/PROP17/Article/










THERE will be pressure on owners of old office building in the Klang Valley as they will be forced to refurbish or redevelop their properties to keep tenants.

Landlords of aging buildings will face a threat with 17.1 million sq ft of new office space coming into the market by 2013, said CH Williams Talhar & Wong Sdn Bhd managing director Foo Gee Jen.

To face off competition, Foo said, the landlords will have to consider installing green features and modern facilities to flow with the current trend.

"The only way forward is to demolish the buildings and rebuild," Foo said yesterday in Kuala Lumpur, at the launch of the company's 2011 property market outlook report. 

Old buildings in Kuala Lumpur that will be demolished to make way for new projects include Kompleks Antarabangsa and Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel on Jalan Sultan Ismail, and Wisma Angkasa Raya on Jalan Ampang. Bangunan MAS, meanwhile, will be upgraded.

Foo said it would cost landlords some RM250 per sq ft (psf)to build a new tower and about RM150 psf to refurbish an old building, of more than 25 years.

"With a fresh look and new facilities, they can raise their rental rates," he said.

Currently, a building more than 10 years old is tenanted at around RM5.00 psf while less than that is going for RM6.00 to RM6.20 psf. For the new office supply, the asking price is RM7.00 to RM7.50 psf, Foo said.

On the new supply, Foo said there could be a challenge by the building owners to fill up the space but it may be overcome if the entry point projects (EPP) under the Economic Transformation Programme (ETP) are implemented yearly.

Foo said with the EPP and ETP, more multi-national companies (MNCs) are expected to relocate here. 

"There is strong interest from MNCs from the US and Europe involved in oil & gas, pharmaceuticals and information technology," Foo said.

He said the ETP and EPP will also strengthen the market for residential properties, retail and hotels.

"The landed residential segment will remain the most active this year while we expect moderate growth for the rest of the sectors," Foo said.


----------



## nazrey

*Tradewinds project to change KL skyline*
By Vasantha Ganesan Published: 2011/04/21
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/tradecen/Article/










A New "multi-billion ringgit" development on a plot of land where the Crowne Plaza and Kompleks Antarabangsa now sit is expected to be completed in 2016, according to an architect's website.

According to the GDP Architects' website, the project - dubbed the "Tradewinds Centre"- will involve a total gross area of 3.17 million sq m and on a plot ratio of 10.55.

The web page and the artist's impression were, however, removed from the website late yesterday evening.

"The Tradewinds Centre explicitly seeks to establish itself in the international arena of great financial developments. The Tradewinds project offers Kuala Lumpur many exciting features that will enhance and expand the city's growing modern qualities, similar to Rockefeller Center for New York or Roppongi Hills for Tokyo," the website said. 

The development, to be carried out by Tradewinds Corp Bhd, will encompass four towers and be built on a 2.79ha plot along Jalan Sultan Ismail. 

These towers will each have 60 storeys, 55 storeys, 14 storeys and eight storeys. They will house offices, serviced apartments, retail and a medical centre. 

GDP added that the development will be vibrant and active at all times through its complex programme mix.

"Its signature profile will greatly contribute to the overall composition of the city skyline. Its large scale and memorable public plaza unites neighbourhoods in the urban fabric, creating a system of pedestrian friendly movement that is integrated with the public transportation system," GDP added. 

The architecture of the buildings establishes connections with traditions of Kuala Lumpur's rich history by linking Islamic pattern making to its modern exterior design. 

Its sustainable strategy will make the building a leader in environmental design, it said. The entire centre will have a total of 2,888 carparks.

However, it is understood that some changes may be made to the plan.


----------



## RobertWalpole

AMAZING!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Blue Flame

They look pretty nice! :cheers2:


----------



## droneriot

The towers are too crooked for my taste.


----------



## dnh310

Cool!


----------



## EPA001

Another nice development for Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## skyscraperboy

Love it!


----------



## inno4321

Very creative design


----------



## nazrey

LOCATION

Kuala Lumpur vanaf de KL Tower by Erik Verberne, on Flickr


----------



## pedang

more model pics
http://www.tnbuilt.com/v2/index.html


----------



## nazrey

*Hotel Istana to come down*
By Vasantha Ganesan Published: 2011/09/23
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/istanado-2/Article/index_html#ixzz1Yjd7nJBO

Kuala Lumpur: Tradewinds Corp Bhd may demolish yet another building in the city centre.

Kuala Lumpur mayor Tan Sri Ahmad Fuad Ismail said that TCB has been granted a development order for the 20-year-old Hotel Istana, located at the corner of Jalan Raja Chulan and Jalan Sultan Ismail.

Ahmad Fuad said the order was granted this year to make way for another project.

The 30-year-old Hotel Istana sits on a freehold land measuring 11,803 sq m. The 25-storey hotel has a room inventory of 516 rooms.

*TCB, controlled by tycoon Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary, had last year been granted an order that would allow it to bring down the 39-year-old Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and the 32-year-old Kompleks Antarabangsa.*

The demolishment of these two assets located along Jalan Sultan Ismail is to make way for a "multi-billion-ringgit" mixed commercial development. 

The project, dubbed the "Tradewinds Centre", is said to involve a total gross area of 3.17 million sq m.

"Crowne Plaza will be demolished and there will be a new one (new accommodation) and Hotel Istana will be demolished to have a new one," Ahmad Fuad said after the ground-breaking ceremony for the Holiday Villa Kuala Lumpur City Centre yesterday.

Given that the Mutiara Beach Resort in Penang had been closed for several years now and TCB has the Tradewinds Centre project in hand, plans for redevelopment of the Hotel Istana site could take some years. 

It is understood that over the years, the hotel had been attracting many buyers. In 2007, TCB had even weighed the option of setting up a real estate investment trust that would comprise its hotels.


----------



## RobertWalpole

GREAT NEWS!


----------



## nazrey

Demolish the Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa


----------



## nazrey

*Crowne Plaza to make way for Tradewinds Centre project*
VASANTHA GANESAN Published: 2012/06/28
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20120628012324/Article/index_html 










KUALA LUMPUR: Tradewinds Corp Bhd (TCB) is scheduled to demolish two of its buildings here next year to make way for the Tradewinds Centre project.

The Tradewinds Centre, which will have four towers and is stimated to have a gross development value of more than RM5 billion, will be built at the locations of the Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa in Jalan Sultan Ismail.

The project will sit on a 2.8ha land and consist of office units, serviced apartments and a retail component.

According to sources, Crowne Plaza, which is managed by international hotel group Inter Continental Hotels Group (IHG), is expected to close its doors in March next year. 

It is unclear if IHG will be compensated should its management contract be terminated ahead of its tenure.

Crowne Plaza could not be reached for an immediate response.

Crowne Plaza is a 35-storey hotel with 565 rooms while Kompleks Antarabangsa is a 21-storey office building with five split-level
car parks.

Business Times had reported earlier last year that TCB was looking for a partner to help fund the project.

Sources said a related company could buy one of the four towers for an estimated RM600 million.

Attempts to contact TCB group chief executive officer Shaharul Farez Hassan failed.

A search on the Internet reveals GDP Architect as the architect hand-ling the Tradewinds Centre project with the first phase of completion slated for 2016.

"The Tradewinds Centre explicitly seeks to establish itself in the international arena of great financial developments. The Tradewinds project offers Kuala Lumpur many exciting features that will enhance and expand the city's growing modern qualities, similar to Rockefeller Center for New York, or Roppongi Hills, for Tokyo," said the architect firm's website, which also carries an artist's impression of the building.

The total gross floor area is 3.17 million sq m and it will have 2,888 parking lots. 

Interestingly, in September last year, the then Kuala Lumpur mayor Tan Sri Ahmad Fuad Ismail said it had granted TCB an order to redevelop the 21-year-old Hotel Istana, located at the corner of Jalan Raja Chulan and Jalan Sultan Ismail. 

TCB will hold its annual general meeting tomorrow.


----------



## ZZ-II

Good news


----------



## pedang

scale model 










---------------------------------

http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20120629125152/Article/index_html
*
Tradewinds to redevelop Crowne Plaza*
Published: 2012/06/29

KUALA LUMPUR: Tradewinds Corp Bhd (TCB) confirmed today that it will demolish the Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa in Jalan Sultan Ismail to pave the way for a RM6 billion mixed development project.

The company said it will redevelop the 2.8 hectare land on its own, and not via a joint venture as reported previously.

The project, comprising grade A+ offices, serviced apartments and
retail space, is scheduled to be completed in seven years.

Speaking to reporters after meeting with stakeholders here, its Chief Executive Officer Shaharul Farez Hassan said the project will be funded by bank loans and debt equity, with a ratio of 70:30.


"We are talking with a few banks now," he added.

Crowne Plaza is a 35-storey hotel with over 500 rooms while Kompleks Antarabangsa is a 21-storey office building.

The project once completed, will reportedly, be known as the
Tradewinds Centre. -- BERNAMA


----------



## davidwsk

10-April-2013



dengilo said:


> So long old friend!Sad to see this one go!(taken today)


----------



## davidwsk

nazrey said:


> January 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013


-----


----------



## davidwsk

May 2, 2013



dengilo said:


> Today


----------



## archilover

20130518_182052 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

do they tear down the crown plaza?


----------



## sepul

^^ they will.. albeit slowly..


----------



## Sid Vicious

what a pity! I stayed there a few days 3 years ago and it was nice, comfortable and had a good view to the Petronas!


----------



## guy4versa

dont worry..in your next visit,you might fall in love with grand hyatt, a brand new 5star hotel with majestic view of petronas..


----------



## Sid Vicious

^^:cheers: yeah, KL got a lot of superb hotels!


----------



## guy4versa

more to comes,harrods hotel,w hotel,four season,banyan tree n st regis hotel


----------



## reka-tropics

May 2013


----------



## Ras Siyan

Great design!


----------



## davidwsk

Models:



guy4versa said:


> http://www.tnbuilt.com/


----------



## davidwsk

Artiste impression - By Ujaididida



UjaiDidida said:


> Preview from KLCC Park!
> 
> 
> 
> original photo by zero239


----------



## UjaiDidida

Taking down the building and installation of the grand looking hoarding


IMG_6818 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_6820 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_6821 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_6819 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Great updates ! Another supertall will rise soon !


----------



## reka-tropics

gosh..this is happening soon..rise my love..rise..


----------



## reka-tropics

27 june 2013


----------



## realitybites-u

repost...



azey said:


>


----------



## archilover

. by atifnadzir, on Flickr


. by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

i'm excited to see this development to rise.. definately one of my favorite project in kl.


----------



## archilover

DSC01064 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

DSC01230 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

DSC01231 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

DSC01219 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC01220 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

DSC01221 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


DSC01223 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## reka-tropics

im missing something...do this project has retails podium?


----------



## sepul

^^ a bit too early to discuss that.. they're still demolishing the whole thing. And as you can see, long way to go before the site gonna get levelled down.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Demolish the Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa



Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia by Chregu, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

July 15, 2013



dengilo said:


> Today


----------



## realitybites-u

patchay said:


> *Demolishment for Tradewinds Centre Kuala Lumpur Project*


...


----------



## davidwsk

progressing...


----------



## RobertWalpole

This project gives me a "John Boehner."


----------



## Munwon

RobertWalpole said:


> This project gives me a "John Boehner."


Lol! Don't talk about your Anthony Weiner!!!


----------



## davidwsk

Oct 7, 2013



realitybites-u said:


> 2013-10-07 12.19.54 by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## Dancing Banana

kuala lumpur: where the great designs meet!


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur - 15 oktober 2013 by CarolienC, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99114243


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hafizismail/11209827544/


----------



## nazrey

Leica M(typ240) Tri-Elmar16-21mm by wing of kaz, on Flickr


----------



## Crazy Dude

Where's the project at all those pics? :/


----------



## sepul

^^ title of the thread says "demo".. this is still a proposed supertall subforum, not U/C subforum.


----------



## nazrey

*Tradewinds in talks with Arab investors*
SHAREN KAURPublished: 2013/12/20
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...131220001702/Article/index_html#ixzz2nyTthzZS

FUNDING FOR MEGA PROJECTS: Arabs seeking a majority stake in company's developments, say sources

TRADEWINDS Corp Bhd's major shareholder is in talks with rich Arab investors to help fund its developments in Kuala Lumpur, Johor and Langkawi, sources said.

Negotiations are currently centred on the Arabs seeking a majority stake in the developments, they added.

The investors are also asking for a minority interest in Tradewinds, a property development and investment group controlled by Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary.

"Tradewinds has several projects, including sizeable landbanks in Johor and Langkawi which it plans to develop over the next five to seven years. The shareholder, however, does not want to borrow from banks and prefers Arab money.

"In return, the Arabs want to control the developments that they fund and have a minority interest in Tradewinds. The terms and conditions and methods of funding are being discussed," a source told Business Times.

Tradewinds' existing projects include the upgrading of Menara Tun Razak and the development of Tradewinds Centre at Jalan Sultan Ismail, both of which are projected to cost over RM4 billion, the source said.

The group is demolishing the 40-year-old Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and 33-year-old Kompleks Antarabangsa to make way for the Tradewinds Centre, which has an estimated gross development value of more than RM7 billion.

Tradewinds has said it will redevelop the 2.8-hectare site on its own over seven years.

The project will comprise Grade A+ offices, a 24-storey corporate block, a large-scale 14-storey medical centre, retail offices, serviced apartments and hotel. 

The centrepiece will be a 65-floor skyscraper and 54-storey residences, complimented by a central plaza.

At Menara Tun Razak, Tradewinds is upgrading the 35-storey office tower and constructing a new 40-storey office tower adjacent to it.

Meanwhile in Langkawi, Tradewinds owns about 60 hectares of land there, which has been earmarked for mixed tourism-related developments.

It also has a 360ha landbank in Iskandar Malaysia, Johor.


----------



## davidwsk

*Alabbar returns to property scene* 

21 dec 2013


KUALA LUMPUR: Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary and UAE-based Mohamed Ali Rashed Alabbar have teamed up to develop the RM6 billion Tradewinds Centre project in Kuala Lumpur.

It is learnt that Mohamed Ali, or better known as Alabbar, has set up a company called Tradewinds International Sdn Bhd to undertake the property venture with Syed Mokhtar.

Alabbar, the founder and chairman of Dubai’s Emaar Properties, is already in partnership with Syed Mokhtar to build an aluminium smelter in Sarawak. 

A search at the Companies Commission of Malaysia reveals that Tradewinds International was set up less than two months ago on Oct 25. Its three shareholders are Alabbar, MMC Corp Bhd chief executive Datuk Seri Che Khalib Mohamad Noh and Cheng Mooi Soong. The three are also directors of the company.

Tradewinds International’s website states that it is a wholly-owned subsidiary of Tradewinds Corp Bhd, which was delisted on Sept 26. Tradewinds International was registered a month after the delisting. 

The website also said: “… Mr Alabbar is focused on growing Tradewinds International into a world-class real estate developer and strategic adviser for master planning services.”

In a recent interview in Dubai, Alabbar told The Edge Financial Daily that he travelled frequently to Malaysia as he and Syed Mokhtar have been in partnership for years. However, he did not mention Tradewinds International.

Alabbar did say that he was looking at other opportunities in Malaysia as he finds it a very exciting market. According to him, there have been serious discussions on certain matters and it is likely that a decision will be made soon. 

He indicated that there are also plans to venture into the hospitality and retail sectors, and to look at Iskandar Malaysia via Tradewinds. “Everybody is talking about Iskandar, so we need to look at Iskandar too,” he said without elaborating. 

Alabbar made the headlines in 2003, when he was made chairman of United Malayan Land Bhd following his acquisition of a 24.7% stake from Pernas International Holdings Bhd. In April 2005, he relinquished his position and quietly left the local property scene. 

Tradewinds Corp owns and operates hotels such as The Danna Langkawi, The Istana Hotel Kuala Lumpur, Mutiara Johor Bahru and Mutiara Taman Negara. It also owns the Meritus Pelangi Beach Resort & Spa in Langkawi, Hilton Kuching, Hilton Petaling Jaya and the Batang Ai Longhouse Resort, managed by Hilton in Sarawak.

In terms of landbank in Johor, Tradewinds Corp has a total of 3,661 acres available for development. The parcels of land are located in Nusajaya (607 acres), Sedili (2,055 acres), Pulai (629 acres) and Mount Austin (370 acres). 

Tradewinds Corp also operates the Harrods outlets in Malaysia, while its unit is participating in the development of the world’s first Harrods Hotel and Residences. 

On its website, Tradewinds International describes itself as a premier Asian property developer based in Malaysia with a forte in creating iconic integrated development projects comprising mixed-use residential, commercial and retail segments. 

Tradewinds Centre, which has an estimated gross development value of RM6 billion, will be on an 8.58-acre site and will offer 5.5 million sq ft in gross floor area, comprising retail outlets, offices, serviced apartments and a medical centre.

It will replace the old Crowne Plaza Mutiara and Kompleks Antarabangsa buildings in Jalan Sultan Ismail. The new building will have four towers and a retail podium. The towers will include a 65-storey and a 24-storey office block, as well as a 54-storey serviced apartment and a 14-storey medical centre. 

Alabbar, the founder and chairman of Africa Middle East Resources, is said to also have a 50:50 joint venture with Syed Mokhtar in that company. 


More: THE EDGE http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news-a-views/12035-alabbar-returns-to-property-scene.html


----------



## davidwsk

*Alabbar eyes Asian property*

Posted on December 21, 2013 | 460 Views | Topic : Property News.


BY RISEN JAYASEELAN









Mohamed Alabbar, founder and chairman of Emaar Properties.

The man behind the development of the Burj Khalifa has his eyes set on Asia, Malaysia in particular.

To Mohamed Alabbar, one of the biggest names in the Arab business world, Asia is an obvious choice for his expansion, considering the huge amount of growth taking place here.

“I would like to build a new version of downtown Dubai in Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, Bangkok. We have a proven model,” Alabbar tells The Star in his Dubai office on the sidelines of a media trip organised by Alabbar and his Emaar Properties company.

*Already a local media report has linked Alabbar with the RM6bil Tradewinds Centreproject in Kuala Lumpur, via a natural team-up with his long time business partner Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary.*

But there could be more. Insiders tell StarBizWeek that Alabbar could also be eyeing the sprawling Bandar Malaysia project by 1MDB Real Estate RE (1MDB RE). Then there is the likelihood that Alabbar could do something in Iskandar Johor.

Alabbar declines to comment on anything specific but concedes he is excited about the possibilities in Malaysia.

Alabbar and his Emaar Properties group, the company he founded in 1997 and remains in its drivers seat as chairman, are known for their audacious achievements in building key landmarks in Dubai, the world’s tallest man-made building, the Burj, and the largest shopping and entertainment project, The Dubai Mall.

The Burj is also the centrepiece for Downtown Dubai, hailed as Dubai’s most prestigious square kilometre and which is also home to the iconic Dubai Fountain and Burj Park. Part of the Burj’s development includes the Armani Hotel Dubai and the world’s highest restaurant, At.mosphere.

But perhaps the greatest achievement of this business cum residential complex is the fact that it literally “rose out of the desert” and is growing everyday.

Alabbar rattles off the numbers: on Dec 8, 2012, (exactly a year ago) Downtown Dubai enjoyed 166,000 arrivals. “Yesterday (Dec 8, 2013) we had 200,000,” he says.









Burj Khalifa.

“Every city needs a development like this, to show off to its people how something so spectacular can be created, and in Dubai’s case, from literally a desert town,” Alabbar says.

He is right. Downtown Dubai is impressive and teeming with visitors of different nationalities.

By Emaar’s account, the Dubai Mall is the world’s most visited shopping and entertainment center, with an average footfall of 6.4 million per month and with 38.4 million visitors in the first half of 2013. This means its full year number is going to beat the already impressive 65 million visitor number of 2012.

Then there are the daily queues for the not-to-be-missed sights: going up to the Burj’s observation deck (no surprise that that’s the tallest in the world as well) and watching the exquisite evening shows of the Dubai Fountain.

Alabbar’s model for success seems simple enough: learning from others and using the best of breed of designers, architects, engineers and the likes.

Interestingly, one of the first batch of consultants flown down to Dubai early on this project was a team responsible for our very own Petronas Twin Towers.

But it seems though that while Alabbar and team studied many projects, including Paris’ Avenue des Champs-Elysées, he particularly paid attention to learning from past mistakes.

Unlike the Petronas Twin Towers, the Burj is placed in the centre of Emaar’s own developments, ensuring that they get the best effects of having the tallest building in their midst rather that giving that luxury up to other developers who seemingly get a free ride.

The shortcomings of that luxury street on Paris was the shortage of parking bays and public toilets. No problem. Downtown Dubai used their underground levels to fill this gap: 5000 parking bays, 50 toilets and numerous mosques.

A lot of time and money goes into detailed planning and execution. “It doesn’t matter if we make slightly lesser profits by going the extra mile with our work. We are passionate about what we do,” he says.

The Emaar group has also turned other parts of Dubai into high-end themed residential complexes.

According to one report, Emaar had delivered an average of US$1.8bil worth of projects every year for the last 13 years.

But things had not looked so sanguine just four years ago when Dubai suffered a crash, with property prices plunging by nearly 60%.

Help from neighboring Abu Dhabi underpinned Dubai’s recovery and since then, things are looking up, with property prices rising around 40% this year alone, according to one report.

Incidentally, Dubai tops a recently-released rating by London based property researchers Knight Frank, as the city enjoying the best prime property price rises for 2013 and 2014 (forecast).

Alabbar is steering Emaar to venture into the rest of the world, including Turkey, India, Pakistan and the US and Canada.

But Asia is increasingly on his radar. Alabbar was quoted in a Middle East media report recently as saying he wants to build in Asia, something taller than the Burj.

When asked about this he tells SBW: “I would love to. But it’s not just a building. You will need to create an entire ecosystem around such a monument. You will need around 300 to 500 acres of land and be right smack in the cities of Kuala Lumpur, Singapore, Bangkok or Jakarta.

Interestingly, Alabbar says there such sites do exist in some of these cities, even Kuala Lumpur but gives no further clues. “I know my business, I’ve been studying these places for a while now and plans are afoot,” he says.

‘Building iPhone7’

Alabbar though is quick to point out that he’s not merely looking at building another Downtown Dubai.

“That’s iPhone5. I am looking at creating the ‘iPhone7’. It will look bigger and better,” he says, applying the metaphor of the Apple product to his property development plans.

Tradewinds Centre, Bandar Malaysia and Iskandar are all possiblities

Already reports are out that Alabbar has set up a company with Syed Mokhtar called Tradewinds International to undertake the RM6bil Tradewinds Centre project, which will be on an 8.58-acre site and will offer 5.5 million sq ft in gross floor area in a mixed development project.





More interesting perhaps is Bandar Malaysia. This is how it is described on 1MDB’s website:

“The 495-acre Bandar Malaysia is envisioned to be an inclusive, public transit-oriented city that is designed as a walkable community through a series of safe, secure and pleasant pedestrian and cycling networks, set against a backdrop of open spaces and greenery.”

Clearly, this is a dream project for any major property player especially Alabbar with its track record in Dubai. Aside from that, Alabbar could also be teaming up with Syed Mokhtar on other parcels of land in the country which are owned by companies linked to the latter.

On Iskandar Malaysia, Alabbar says: “I’m looking at a few things and I’m watching the laws that are coming into play such as the new rules that impact foreign buyers and how this is playing out on the Singaporean buyers for example.”

Alabbar is no stranger to Malaysia.

Aside from his partnership with Syed Mokhtar – the two have also announced a venture to build a mining company focused on Africa – Alabbar had at one point been in the driver seat of UM Land Bhd when it was poised to grow its township developments in the Klang Valley and Iskandar Johor.

But Alabbar didn’t stay long. “I was stretched, so many things were going on in Emaar so I had to give it (UM Land) up.”

Now though things could be different. Alabbar reveals he’s making frequent trips to Kuala Lumpur and even has a swanky new office built in the city. He’s certainly worth watching closely.





The CEO who doesn’t sit

THE 45 minute-meeting with Mohamed Alabbar at his office in Dubai was an entertaining experience.

The fast-talking 50-year old is full of energy. His views are, let’s say, unexpected.

He had just met with Pope Francis a few weeks prior and was proud to share the photo opportunity with us. Alabbar says he has great respect for the Pope for his efforts at inter-religious dialogue. Alabbar also talks about the lack of strong and progressive leadership among some Middle East countries. Alabbar is a close confidante of Dubai’s ruler, Sheikh Mohammed Rashid al-Maktoum, whose book, My vision: Challenges in the Race for Excellence describes what went behind the creation of Dubai into what it is today.

Excerpts from StarBizWeek’s interview with Alabbar:

How long would it take to replicate a Downtown Dubai in an Asian city?

Alabbar: It would take five years, employing 50,000 people, with a 24-hour work schedule, provided the market is good.



You rely a lot of third party contractors. How do you ensure this works well?

We don’t “play”. Our contractors are horrified of us. We only go to the best contractors. When we sign, I literally ‘sit inside them’, to control their very breathing. I pay them well and we don’t delay but the message is, ‘no games’ ‘deliver on time and as promised’ as our reputation is at stake. No mediocre contractors are taken in. It doesn’t matter if they are slightly more expensive than the rest. This is to literally build a new city, something to achieve in our lifetime.

One shouldn’t be overtaken by absolute profits.



Do you think you can find pieces of land available for development in Asian cities?

Yes, if you look carefully, every city, Kuala Lumpur, Singapore, Bangkok, Jakarta even in Myanmar, there are these pockets that could be turned into a Dubai downtown type development. I have surveyed all these cities. And these sites do exist. I have said that in my lifetime, I would like to build two more (of Dubai downtown type projects). But maybe I will do five. There’s no harm in dreaming.”



But Kuala Lumpur already has KLCC? Do we need another tall building?

Yes, good job done on KLCC. But that was a long time ago. Globally cities are growing. Even if you begin now, you will only finish in five years. Imagine the growth in Kuala Lumpur five years from now.



You also want to build a global mining company.

Yes, that’s the plan. The market is slow but we carry on, we’re learning so much about Africa. If you have the right people it will be fine.



How do you manage these people and retain them?

It’s not easy. I’m a performance guy. You need to run with me. So finding runners is not easy. I don’t tolerate non-performers. I don’t carry people for free.

You have a standing office and you recently implemented standing meeting rooms, I’m told. Why?

Yes, why do you need a chair? I sit most of my day. People who work in restaurants and retail stores make minimum wage but they stand for very long hours. People like me who make much more money, should be standing longer than them. I should sleep standing up. So we now have standing meeting rooms in the office. People waste so much time in meetings. But with standing up, interestingly, meetings are shorter and more meaningful, as everyone wants to get over the pointers and get out of the meeting room. In fact, less meetings are also called, as issues are settled over the phone.

There are also no doors in our offices. I tell them, “if you want to discuss something private, please do that at home. We are here doing Emaar business so what big secret is this.”


http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/property-news/alabbar-eyes-asian-property/


----------



## UjaiDidida

4th February 2014


IMG_0237 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

smalltimer said:


> 22.Feb.14


-------


----------



## davidwsk

Feb 27, 2014



dengilo said:


> Today
> 
> .Not too long ago


----------



## davidwsk

March 8, 2014



azey said:


>


----------



## nazrey




----------



## KillerZavatar

will they slowly deconstruct it or blow it to smithereens?


----------



## davidwsk

KillerZavatar said:


> will they slowly deconstruct it or blow it to smithereens?


They are doing the top down method , slowly


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
that surely wasn't the answer i was hoping for


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur by Cheryl & Rich, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur by Cheryl & Rich, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dstrollo/14065750986


----------



## WDMAndrewZ

Who is the main contractor?


----------



## nazrey

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.594074490650999.1073741848.593936730664775&type=3


----------



## Dean_14

http://www.tradewinds-international.com/
official website


----------



## realitybites-u

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/photos/a.594074490650999.1073741848.593936730664775/741873505871096/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## realitybites-u

new design for Tradewinds Centre kuala lumpur.

seems like the height has been increased.



World 2 World said:


> New design? :banana:
> 
> It looks so much better than the previous one and it blends in well with the surroundings. it also seems that they have increased the height.
> Luv it. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: asymmetrica.co.uk/?portfolio=tradewinds


----------



## sepul

Which one is better in your opinion?


*A* >>



>



*B* >>



>


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

B.


----------



## KillerZavatar

man, this new design looks amazing. the height is perfect and the location as well. hope they stay with this amazing design


----------



## yudibali2008

i prefer design B, it's looks stunning


----------



## davidwsk

I second the B


----------



## Dean_14

B of coz
A is nice but B is more impressive


----------



## davidwsk

July 3 2014



erwinkarim said:


> last friday
> 
> IMG_2444 by erwinkarim, on Flickr
> IMG_2443 by erwinkarim, on Flickr
> IMG_2442 by erwinkarim, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

The demolition progress seems to be getting along nicely


----------



## Azrain98

still long way to go huhuhu.....when will complete...


----------



## azey

2018 as stated


----------



## archilover

43 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Something is brewing up here.... The height might be increased further..... :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:




davidwsk said:


> *Alabbar eyes Asian property*
> 
> Posted on December 21, 2013 | 460 Views | Topic : Property News.
> 
> 
> BY RISEN JAYASEELAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed Alabbar, founder and chairman of Emaar Properties.
> 
> The man behind the development of the Burj Khalifa has his eyes set on Asia, Malaysia in particular.
> 
> To Mohamed Alabbar, one of the biggest names in the Arab business world, Asia is an obvious choice for his expansion, considering the huge amount of growth taking place here.
> 
> “I would like to build a new version of downtown Dubai in Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta, Bangkok. We have a proven model,” Alabbar tells The Star in his Dubai office on the sidelines of a media trip organised by Alabbar and his Emaar Properties company.
> 
> *Already a local media report has linked Alabbar with the RM6bil Tradewinds Centreproject in Kuala Lumpur, via a natural team-up with his long time business partner Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary.*
> 
> But there could be more. Insiders tell StarBizWeek that Alabbar could also be eyeing the sprawling Bandar Malaysia project by 1MDB Real Estate RE (1MDB RE). Then there is the likelihood that Alabbar could do something in Iskandar Johor.
> 
> Alabbar declines to comment on anything specific but concedes he is excited about the possibilities in Malaysia.
> 
> Alabbar and his Emaar Properties group, the company he founded in 1997 and remains in its drivers seat as chairman, are known for their audacious achievements in building key landmarks in Dubai, the world’s tallest man-made building, the Burj, and the largest shopping and entertainment project, The Dubai Mall.
> 
> The Burj is also the centrepiece for Downtown Dubai, hailed as Dubai’s most prestigious square kilometre and which is also home to the iconic Dubai Fountain and Burj Park. Part of the Burj’s development includes the Armani Hotel Dubai and the world’s highest restaurant, At.mosphere.
> 
> But perhaps the greatest achievement of this business cum residential complex is the fact that it literally “rose out of the desert” and is growing everyday.
> 
> Alabbar rattles off the numbers: on Dec 8, 2012, (exactly a year ago) Downtown Dubai enjoyed 166,000 arrivals. “Yesterday (Dec 8, 2013) we had 200,000,” he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burj Khalifa.
> 
> 
> http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/property-news/alabbar-eyes-asian-property/


H.E. Mohamed Ali
Rashed Alabbar


As one of the most respected and prominent business figures in the Middle East, Mohamed Alabbar brings invaluable knowledge, business acumen, experience and expertise to Tradewinds International. 

As Founder and Chairman of Emaar Properties, the Middle East’s premier property developer, Mr. Alabbar is the man behind prodigious projects such as the Burj Khalifa; the world’s tallest building and The Dubai Mall; the world’s largest shopping and entertainment destination. Very much the visionary and pioneer, he has played a pivotal role in positioning Dubai as the world-class city that it is today. Downtown Dubai is billed as “the most prestigious square kilometre on earth” and is now known as “the new heart of Dubai”.

http://tradewinds-international.com/partnership-sub2.html


----------



## Azrain98

azey said:


> 2018 as stated


long time to go....


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Azrain98 said:


> long time to go....


that's 4 years away, maybe even 3 and a half depending on when in the year, the building could be topped out in less than three years for all we know! It'll feel like it's going up in no time  :banana:


----------



## davidwsk

*Possibly another super supertall coming > 600m*

NEW PLANS FOR SYED MOKHTAR'S TRADEWINDS CENTRE? 

Business tycoon Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Albukhary’s planned multibillion ringgit Tradewinds Centre development in Jalan Sultan Ismail, Kuala Lumpur, may have been scrapped to make way for a project that is larger and possibly taller.

Pictured: The demolition of Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa commenced on May 1 last year to make way for the redevelopment









https://www.facebook.com/theedgemalaysia


----------



## KillerZavatar

that's amazing news, if it indeed goes thru, if not it is just further delaying the project, but if that all happens while there is still demolition going on that's great. :cheers:


----------



## sepul

patchay said:


> We are now probably "looking" into a 102 to 112 storey for the tallest tower. Two towers just like a recent rendering. Stay tuned.


...


----------



## KillerZavatar

post 101 shows that B plan, which looks like it could be what they now propose


----------



## davidwsk

^^ Yup AsymmetricA removed the 'plan B' render from their website immediately after that news broke out. But the new towers will be taller than the current 'plan B'.


----------



## realitybites-u

*LATEST*



patchay said:


> 111-storey
> 65-storey
> 1 mil sq ft shopping mall
> 
> Woods Bagot Office: Singapore / San Francisco
> 
> 
> * Subject to change.


----------



## InspirationSky

How long has one of the planned towers been 608M? I always remember the thread saying both towers were to be around 300M


----------



## ZZ-II

InspirationSky said:


> How long has one of the planned towers been 608M? I always remember the thread saying both towers were to be around 300M


Seems the plans have changed


----------



## Blue Flame

The older designs were better looking, imo. The height increase to 600m is nice, but I wouldn't care for that at the sacrifice of the design. The new project isn't bad looking, but its not that interesting either.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

davidwsk said:


> Earlier proposal


KL will get 2 more supertall :banana:


----------



## Hudson11

don't want to get in the way of the megatall hype... but 608m tall or 608m elevation? A magnificent addition to KL's skyline either way.


----------



## BlurredLines

Looking forward to this more than anything in KL right now. IMO the simple design looks way better than the KL118


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^

Agree but imo the KL118 design quiet nice tho :cheers:


----------



## davidwsk

Here you go.


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome :cheers:


----------



## QalzimCity

davidwsk said:


> Here you go.



This is awesomeness overload... A very elegant-designed megatall with a proper crown. :banana::banana::banana:

It is mind boggling to know the 2-3 midget companions are also supertalls own their own rights (as tall as Menara TM):cheers:


----------



## patchay

Kuala Lumpur's 2nd over 100-storey supertall is confirmed. 

Rooftop height is "higher" than KL118 Tower. 

What you guys think of having such a big monster close to PTT? 


Full story: 
http://www.ptlm.com.my/index.php/co...-110-storey-skyscraper-in-jalan-sultan-ismail





davidwsk said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from patchay
> http://www.ptlm.com.my/index.php/co...-110-storey-skyscraper-in-jalan-sultan-ismail


----------



## ZZ-II

If construction starts soon KL could be the first city with 2 Megatalls . But dubai and Shenzhen also have still the chance.


----------



## kunming tiger

Don't jump the gun here until they actually break ground it's just a concept.

A very interesting concept though.


----------



## realitybites-u

kunming tiger said:


> Don't jump the gun here until they actually break ground it's just a concept.
> 
> A very interesting concept though.


it's not a concept as preparation is on the way and the developer are now trying to acquire nearby building to expand the project.


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah loving it. close to petronas the better :cheers:


----------



## QalzimCity

There's possibilities it will holding tittle the ASEAN tallest corporate office building....

I love when billionaires in Malaysia start going crazy with real properties... just love it!!

Coz they simply means business


----------



## Jim856796

realitybites-u said:


> it's not a concept as preparation is on the way and the developer are now trying to acquire nearby building to expand the project.


I imagine that the Wisma Cosway and Wisma Genting buildings are going to be demolished for the site of the Tradewinds Sqare development to expand.


----------



## josephyap90

I think the design is good enough for a skyscraper but when it's gonna be one of the tallest buildings in the city..I hope the design can be more iconic not only for the tower/owner itself, but also to the developments surrounding it, the overall city skylines and image as a whole. With great development comes great responsibility IMO. The best example for comparison and the effect it brings to the city and surrounding developments is KLCC vs KL Tower. Hope they can come up with a better design that complements well with all other iconic buildings in KL yet being iconic itself..


----------



## realitybites-u

Somehow this design a bit resembling the old four season place Kuala Lumpur except that this version is fully glassy and and bit difference with the pinnacle.



Jim856796 said:


> I imagine that the Wisma Cosway and Wisma Genting buildings are going to be demolished for the site of the Tradewinds Sqare development to expand.


I also hoped that will be happening. The vibrancy of Bukit Bintang need to be expand here and I hope that the Mall will attract more people in this area. right now it only busy during office hour.


----------



## azey

*Syed Mokhtar plans new 110-storey skyscraper in Jalan Sultan Ismail*

Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary is planning a new 110-storey skyscraper in the centre of Kuala Lumpur's Golden Triangle business district.

The Kuala Lumpur skyline is expected to transform dramatically once a new supertall skyscraper is approved to be built next year and completed in 2020.

The new development will dethrone the world famous Petronas Twin Towers as Malaysia's tallest buildings. As one of Malaysia's largest national pride, the Petronas towers have been dominating the city skyline for almost two decades.

PTLM Research reported last year that Kuala Lumpur will soon be home to two new supertall skyscrapers with both having more than 100 storeys. Both of these towers will be taller than the Petronas Twin Towers. This report is now confirmed.

From cars to seaports and from rice to sugar, prominent Malaysian tycoon Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar Al-Bukhary is optimistic about his latest endeavour. His planned RM6 billion Tradewinds Centre development in Jalan Sultan Ismail has now been 'upgraded' to a much larger and taller project.

It is now on paper Malaysia's tallest building.

Renamed as the Tradewinds Square, the revised plan for the project comprises a 110-storey corporate office tower, a 61-storey mixed-use tower and a shopping mall with a floor space of 1 million square feet. The mall will cater to the upper-end market.

The total gross development value (GDV) for the project could be in excess of RM6 billion.

Global architectural firm Woods Bagot has been appointed as the lead architect for this project in association with Singapore-based DP Architects Pte Ltd and its local subsidiary DP Architects Sdn Bhd.

The 61-storey mixed-use tower contains a luxury hotel at the upper segment of the building and service residences including penthouses that are expected to be among the priciest property in Kuala Lumpur.

The hotel will welcome guests at its sky lobby on Level 59, making it the highest hotel arrival lobby in Southeast Asia. Level 60 and 61 will offer amenities such as swimming pool, gymnasium, spa and the rooftop sky lounge.

The hotel operator has not been confirmed but according to sources, the hotel will be a renowned international brand.

The office tower will reach a top-of-crown elevation of 608 metres while the hotel-cum-residences tower will reach 288 metres. Both towers will have a unique crown atop the building glowing lights for the city centre.

Tradewinds Square will be linked via a skybridge to the opposite development, which is the redevelopment of the former MAS building. The redevelopment will see the 35-storey building structure being upgraded into a 'Grade A' office building and connected to a new 50-storey hotel block.

*From Hilton to rubble...*

In April 2013, the former Crowne Plaza Mutiara Kuala Lumpur and Kompleks Antarabangsa had began demolishment works. By August 2015, the site would have been fully cleared to makeway for Tradewinds Square.

Crowne Plaza was the first Kuala Lumpur Hilton and operated from the 1960s until 2001 when the hotel was rebranded to Mutiara Kuala Lumpur Hotel and managed by Pernas Hotel Management Sdn Bhd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Pernas International Holdings Bhd.

Later in 2004, Tradewinds Corporation Berhad (TCB) — formerly Pernas International, announced the appointment of Intercontinental Hotels Group to manage the hotel as Crowne Plaza Mutiara.

The 559-room Crowne Plaza Mutiara hotel finally ceased operations on 1 January 2013. Kompleks Antarabangsa, which used to house Ernst & Young — a Big 4 accounting firm, had been vacated much earlier with many tenants such as MMC Corporation Berhad, a sister company of TCB, relocated to other buildings in the city.

In December 2013, it was reported that Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar and Mohamed Ali Alabbar, the founder and chairman of Dubai-based Emaar Properties, have teamed up to develop this project under a company called Tradewinds International Sdn Bhd.

Riding on Alabbar's experience in creating global real estate landmarks, the original plan then was to feature as many as four towers consisting of a 65-storey and a 24-storey corporate office block, as well as a 54-storey service apartment, a 14-storey medical centre and a centrepiece central plaza inspired by the Rockefeller Center in New York City.

Alabbar's Emaar developed some of Dubai's most notable landmarks, such as the Burj Khalifa, the tallest building in the world, and the Dubai Mall, the world's largest shopping mall.

*Iconic landmark in the city centre
*
Tradewinds Square is now said to be parked directly under TCB, the holding company of several blue-chip hotels and properties in Malaysia. The company was taken private by major shareholder, Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar, in September 2013 in a deal which valued the company at RM1.12 billion.

In August 2013, TCB had shown interest to acquire the neighbouring Kenanga International Building from Permodalan Nasional Berhad (PNB). It made sense for TCB to demolish it to make the site part of the planned massive project.

Development order for the revised plan is expected to be submitted by August 2015. This is pending the developer obtaining the power of attorney for the completion of the acquisition of the Kenanga building and land. It is believed that with the acquisition of the next door building and land, the enlarged site would enable TCB to develop Tradewinds Square into a new landmark for Malaysia.

Upon approval by Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL), the construction tender awards will be made by the middle of next year.

The project is expected to be completed in 2020, perhaps within that year to coincide with Tan Sri Syed Mokhtar's 70th birthday.

*KL118 Tower versus Tradewinds Square
*
Tradewinds Square is the latest addition to Kuala Lumpur's booming construction sector.

In another site within the city, massive groundworks are currently underway for the construction of the approved RM6 billion KL118 Tower, formerly known as Menara Warisan Merdeka.

KL118 Tower will rise to 118 storeys comprising 80 levels of office space, 12 levels of hotel and 5 levels of hotel residences and remaining floors for retail and facilities. PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of state-owned fund manager Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) is the owner and developer of the project.

The 250-room hotel component is said to be managed under the branding of Park Hyatt under the Hyatt Hotels Corporation. This disclosure has not been verified by PNB.

It was reported that two out of six bidders have been shortlisted to be the frontrunners to bag the construction portion of the diamond-cut, glass-cladded skyscraper.

The two outfits are a joint venture between WCT Holdings Bhd and Dubai-based Arabtec Construction PJSC, and a consortium comprising UEM Group Bhd and South Korea's Samsung C&T Corporation.

Under Phase 2, an 8-level shopping centre will be built with a direct access from the tower, the urban park-cum-stadium grounds and the Merdeka MRT Station. Seven levels of basement carpark together with a 2-level underground access road tunnel from Jalan Belfield will also be built.

KL118 Tower has a top-of-crown elevation of 570 metres and together with the building spire will make it a total official height of 682 metres.

This simply means Tradewinds Square's 608 metres will make it the tallest building based on the measurement of top-of-crown elevation or rooftop height. If completed at the same time, however, the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) would most likely declare KL118 Tower as the overall tallest building.

International consultancy firm, Turner International is involved as project manager for both KL118 Tower and Tradewinds Square. The firm is also involved in the Tun Razak Exchange (TRX), which is Kuala Lumpur's future purpose-built business district.
KL118 Tower will rise to 118 storeys comprising 80 levels of office space, 12 levels of hotel and 5 levels of hotel residences and remaining floors for retail and facilities. PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of state-owned fund manager Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) is the owner and developer of the project.

The 250-room hotel component is said to be managed under the branding of Park Hyatt under the Hyatt Hotels Corporation. This disclosure has not been verified by PNB.

It was reported that two out of six bidders have been shortlisted to be the frontrunners to bag the construction portion of the diamond-cut, glass-cladded skyscraper.

The two outfits are a joint venture between WCT Holdings Bhd and Dubai-based Arabtec Construction PJSC, and a consortium comprising UEM Group Bhd and South Korea's Samsung C&T Corporation.

Under Phase 2, an 8-level shopping centre will be built with a direct access from the tower, the urban park-cum-stadium grounds and the Merdeka MRT Station. Seven levels of basement carpark together with a 2-level underground access road tunnel from Jalan Belfield will also be built.

KL118 Tower has a top-of-crown elevation of 570 metres and together with the building spire will make it a total official height of 682 metres.

This simply means Tradewinds Square's 608 metres will make it the tallest building based on the measurement of top-of-crown elevation or rooftop height. If completed at the same time, however, the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) would most likely declare KL118 Tower as the overall tallest building.

International consultancy firm, Turner International is involved as project manager for both KL118 Tower and Tradewinds Square. The firm is also involved in the Tun Razak Exchange (TRX), which is Kuala Lumpur's future purpose-built business district.

- See more at: http://www.ptlm.com.my/index.php/co...r-in-jalan-sultan-ismail#sthash.M5hakmBZ.dpuf


----------



## aguuungg

OMG KL :eek2:


----------



## BlurredLines

So excited for this project. Hopefully I'll be visiting KL soon again.


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

https://flic.kr/p/vs8XCb


----------



## sepul

Too dense..


----------



## realitybites-u

All taken yesterday

P_20150811_175448 by iamk2, on Flickr 
P_20150811_175446 by iamk2, on Flickr
P_20150811_175453 by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

nazrey said:


> From my KLite fren


...


----------



## gooner86




----------



## godgame

gooner86 said:


>


----------



## davidwsk

^^ 775m :cheers:
Hope that this project will start soon


----------



## realitybites-u

It's great to see the height increased and hopefully there will be an improvement to design aspects.

I hoped with the height now 775m to the top, some people can stop calling Us as a height cheater.


----------



## KillerZavatar

:drool:


----------



## francais22

775 m ? Is it sure ? :banana:
Petronas towers will look tiny ...


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome news! I just hope it will be build . At 775m with a flat top it'll have at least 160 floors i guess.


----------



## DayTrip

At 775m in height, that's really tall. I am sure that at that height it can be seen at a much further distance. Wonder how long will that height record hold before another taller building is proposed and built else where. Then again, Kuala Lumpur came a long way from a small city to a mega city now


----------



## Azrain98

i cant wait KL will become like HK soon huuuuuuu


----------



## Blue Flame

That would be quite impressive if they build it. I'm still not crazy about the design, but really, I can't argue too much a 775m flat roof.


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers::banana:


----------



## FirzDaurens_

This is madness! I can't wait!!! :cheers:


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Kuala Lumpur could be land of Supertall & Megatall in Southeast Asia region! :banana:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Azrain98 said:


> i cant wait KL will become like HK soon huuuuuuu


Is KL really that cramped for space? HK has highrises all over the place because there's not much room to build on, but Kuala Lumpur seems a lot more spread out.

In a supertalls perspective, though, I see your point. The KL city centre has quite a few skyscrapers already, and even more are rising. Now only to make it possible for pedestrians to move anywhere around there...


----------



## scalziand

KL doesn't really have many empty lots left. A lot of projects are now replacing ~20 story towers with something bigger.


----------



## azey

KL city centre right now somehow has limited space,but theres a vast space called Kampung Baru(can be seen in almost every photo) just located in the middle of the city centre which could be develop into something more interesting but the land itself is quite controversial


----------



## FujiXerox

Kampung baru is the flat looking kampung area behind klcc ah?


----------



## World 2 World

source: ptlm


----------



## FirzDaurens_

So 775m or 608m for the confirmed one?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

I hope it might be 775m, even though it probably won't be


----------



## KillerZavatar

I count about 120 floors, a bit few for 775m, isn't it?


----------



## azey

FujiXerox said:


> Kampung baru is the flat looking kampung area behind klcc ah?


yup


----------



## crhe.rigu

World 2 World said:


> source: ptlm


It really looks like Tower Costanera Center (Santiago De Chile)


----------



## Ch.W

On this render it doesn't look taller than 600m for me.


----------



## Jordan Tan

can anyone tell me the true : is't right that ptt tower is empty? if it's correct, perhaps a new comer such like this render 775 m and warisan merdeka 800 m more atrractive than ptt to get tenants


----------



## KillerZavatar

When being reminded of unrelated buildings, please link the images like this instead of directly posting them, in the past it has lead to irritations and off topic discussions quite often:



crhe.rigu said:


> It really looks like Tower Costanera Center (Santiago De Chile)


----------



## realitybites-u

Jordan Tan said:


> can anyone tell me the true : is't right that ptt tower is empty? if it's correct, perhaps a new comer such like this render 775 m and warisan merdeka 800 m more atrractive than ptt to get tenants


I do not know where you got that info but basically the twin towers are fully occupied. Some of the subsidiary company of Petronas even have to rent an office space nearby due to the fact that they lacked of space and that is why Petronas now developing a supertall which located just beside the PTT. Currently Kuala Lumpur lacked of Gred A office and that's why we can see more high profile project like Tradewinds Square and KL 118 for example, are planned to cope with the demands.


----------



## Jordan Tan

realitybites-u said:


> I do not know where you got that info but basically the twin towers are fully occupied.


i watch some reports on bloomberg tv and newspaper... glad with your information dude...


----------



## realitybites-u

Jordan Tan said:


> i watch some reports on bloomberg tv and newspaper... glad with your information dude...


oh I see. maybe that was an old news because even in 2009 the occupancy rates of the twin is beyond 80 percent if i'm not mistaken and the news about the occupancy rates has been posted before but I forgot the name of the thread. :cheers:

Btw the height of Warisan Merdeka still not confirmed yet but according to CTBUH, the height is about 635M.


----------



## TRX_

Jordan Tan said:


> can anyone tell me the true : is't right that ptt tower is empty? if it's correct, perhaps a new comer such like this render 775 m and warisan merdeka 800 m more atrractive than ptt to get tenants


Not true. Even previously occupying tenants were forced to move to Petronas Tower 3.

KL has oversupply of office space, but that is mainly due to old buildings that severely needs refurbishment or demolished to build new one. KL is lacking of grade A office space, which more tenants increasingly asking for.

As for KL118, PNB will occupy 60% of its space. So, there should be no problem.


----------



## azey

UjaiDidida said:


> watever happens..site as of 13 Sept
> 
> 
> UjaiDidida IMG_1449 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UjaiDidida IMG_1447 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UjaiDidida IMG_1446 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> UjaiDidida IMG_1445 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


.......


----------



## aziz_ismail

amazing but looks kinda dull though...


----------



## QalzimCity

azey said:


> .......


YESSSSS.... Love it!-spot activities there
I hope the rumors will stay as rumors for this project.
Its too precious to be scrapped by those bureaucratic BS!


----------



## ejatidiaz

20/9/2015


----------



## Shaddorry

they're both cool. I can't choose


----------



## Dean_14

May 2016

IMG_2687 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

the site looks ready to start


----------



## Dean_14

14 May

IMG_2948 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

IMG_1793 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Official rendering was posted on Tradewinds Corporation's website.

http://www.tradewindscorp.com/tradewindssquare.php

:cheers:



Ch.W said:


>


----------



## kunming tiger

the sooner it goes up the better.

along with the other projects completed or U/C it will push the tallest building in the US outside the top ten.


----------



## realitybites-u

Tradewinds Square new design looks a bit like the old Four Seasons Place Kuala Lumpur design. but twice in height. Amazing!


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Is 775m is the official height?


----------



## Ch.W

FirzDaurens_ said:


> Is 775m is the official height?


I've asked the same question before. On their website is no official hight released. 
https://vincentloy.wordpress.com/20...and-5-tallest-buildings-proposed-in-the-city/
This site is claiming the three unconfirmed proposals will be from 608m till 775m, 110 - 150 floors. 
From the last render i would say it's the 608m one.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the exact same render was seen before with the 775m figure in an article though.


----------



## Ch.W

What a mess:nuts: i think we will have to wait for official informations


----------



## archilover

seems like they have some movement on site and large tradewinds logo at the entrance of the site..


----------



## pok_pok

look good


----------



## XNeo

i can see observation deck on top.. :cheers:


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/

https://www.instagram.com/greaterkualalumpur/


----------



## kunming tiger

piling works?


----------



## azey

could be,or at least they constructing a showroom


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/

https://www.instagram.com/greaterkualalumpur/


----------



## realitybites-u

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


somehow I believes this project will be kickoff soon.


----------



## Chengkit88

Recent photos of the site


----------



## hotwheels123

Design Updated for Proposed Malaysian Megatall




> In many respects, the Petronas Towers put the Malaysian metropolis of Kuala Lumpur on the map for international skyscraper geeks. The twin skyscrapers were the tallest buildings in the world from 1998 to 2004, and no tower in the city has yet surpassed their 452-metre height. A development boom producing projects like the 630-metre KL118 may spell the end of their reign over the city, and a national hospitality and property developer is proposing yet another megatall skyscraper that would eclipse the landmark Petronas Towers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

they say updated design, but it's the design we always had


----------



## noms78

Is this really 775m? I've seen renders which seem more around the 600m mark.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

hotwheels123 said:


> Design Updated for Proposed Malaysian Megatall


How is that a bad thing?At least they're owned by Malaysian corporation.I don't know where you were for the past few years but Singapore has overshadowed KL in the recent years.This will put KL back in the eyes of the world


----------



## realitybites-u

P_20160719_171817 by iamk2, on Flickr

movement on the site


----------



## Oatmeal

So is this really going to be 775m ?


----------



## realitybites-u

Oatmeal said:


> So is this really going to be 775m ?


The latest height revealed has indicated the tower is going to be 775m but anything can happens.


----------



## davidwsk

According to the news on July 26, 2016



> An earlier plan for an integrated mega project, Tradewinds Centre, on the site was given a plot ratio of 10.55. Subsequently, the plot ratio for the development, renamed Tradewinds Square, was increased to 16. *The tallest tower is expected to be 775m high*.


http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/content/815423/concorde-kl-be-demolished-unlock-land-value


----------



## KillerZavatar

Shenzhen and Kuala Lumpur getting 700m towers, amazing :cheers:


----------



## philipx

KillerZavatar said:


> Shenzhen and Kuala Lumpur getting 700m towers, amazing :cheers:


I don't think the one in Shenzhen will gets built,remember Qianhai Tower? That one has been proposed for a quite long time,still no action been taken,and along with many other megatall Proposals,only Ping An is built successfully but it's not a megatall. Shenzhen has the issue of flight path,this is a great obstruction to these megatalls.
Congrats to Kuala Lumpur，the new height surprises me,in my opinion,a building with a roof height of 775 m is higher than Kingdom Tower,which includes a long spire.
Save​


----------



## realitybites-u

credit to jano1



jano1 said:


> They placed a netting of sorts against the 'wall' of earth and planted grass on it. A lot more workers on the ground now.


----------



## akif90

OMG KL another megatall :banana:


----------



## noms78

davidwsk said:


> Official rendering was posted on Tradewinds Corporation's website.
> 
> http://www.tradewindscorp.com/tradewindssquare.php
> 
> :cheers:


This render definately does not look 775m. It looks like the 608m version.


----------



## realitybites-u

jano1 said:


> From 'Tradewinds Square' to 'Parking Place'? Spotted this morning.


credit to jano1


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

realitybites-u said:


> credit to jano1


I honestly don't know what the hell is going on with this project anymore.


----------



## azey

hopeless,dont expect too much from this project


----------



## realitybites-u

absolution98 said:


> I honestly don't know what the hell is going on with this project anymore.


for once again, this project is currently stalled, confirmed by the project manager Turner, and that was from last year. But the good thing is there will be possibilities for revival in the future. We might need to wait for the next 3 to 4 years to come.


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

Damn.....ok


----------



## Jim856796

I'm guessing that they're waiting for the leases of the tenants in the two highrises to the south of the Tradewinds Square site to expire before the project's construction proceeds any further. Also, the project's site is on a slope or something?Recent photos show an apparent grade difference.


----------



## CxIxMaN

Jim856796 said:


> I'm guessing that they're waiting for the leases of the tenants in the two highrises to the south of the Tradewinds Square site to expire before the project's construction proceeds any further. Also, the project's site is on a slope or something?Recent photos show an apparent grade difference.


you referring to the Cosway building and Wisma Genting?

what will happen to them


----------



## Littlecyk

wow


----------



## realitybites-u

P_20160925_140531 by iamk2, on Flickr 

P_20160925_140452 by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## Great Eiman

It is really under construction now?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Great Eiman said:


> It is really under construction now?


What makes you think it is? The most recent pictures show an emptied site, but that isn't indicative of much. A lot of great supertall projects have made it to the "empty site" stage without ever entering construction.


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

Let's just wait and see for any further news on the project...hope it does continue tho


----------



## Jim856796

CxIxMaN said:


> you referring to the Cosway building and Wisma Genting?
> 
> what will happen to them


Well, on this project's thread in the local Malaysian forum (and on this thread as well), I (and another user*) have hinted at the possibility of the Cosma and Genting Buildings being demolished to expand the site of the Tradewinds Square project, last year. In fact, the render for the Tradewinds Square project shows a vacant green area to the south if it. If the project expands to that (empty) site, will there be a redesign for it?

Also, the slow progress and market conditions affecting the project tells me that Kuala Lumpur tore down a good large hotel for nothing.

* The other user's (azey) remark is on the local Malaysian thread for Tradewinds Square.


----------



## CxIxMaN

what happen no progress?


----------



## Chengkit88

Recent pics of the site




























No Activity going on, On hold??


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Apparently.


----------



## davidwsk

They just prep and get ready.


----------



## ulamulaman

Do they still maintain the 750m height or change to 600m++?


----------



## AZ_7

Wiki stated the construction work will be in 2017 (wow! really?), I know we can't trust info in wiki, but its good if its true they can start construction work by this year and completed in 2022-2023.


----------



## Ultros

This seems almost too good to be true.. gonna hold off on celebrating until something is rising from the ground.


----------



## AZ_7

Personally I prefer the construction will only start after TRX tower & KL118 have been completed to avoid surplus in corporate offices demand, but they might also think about the cost if they started late.


----------



## noms78

From all the renders I have seen it looks like this be 600-630m. I highly doubt it will be over 700m, let alone 775m


----------



## azey

noms78 said:


> From all the renders I have seen it looks like this be 600-630m. I highly doubt it will be over 700m, let alone 775m


u cant simply assume just by the look of renders because KL is not on a flat land


----------



## d.henney

Beautiful big brother rising next to the Petronas twin sisters. =) I really like the design. I get this Kuala-Lumpur-feeling when I see those three skyscrapers.


----------



## promulgate

Perhaps another proposal? or new proposal.


----------



## ulamulaman

promulgate said:


> Perhaps another proposal? or new proposal.


May i know where did you get the pic from? Totally New to me


----------



## CxIxMaN

i rather prefer shorter smaller cluster of towers instead


----------



## DreamboxJB

this project is on going on stop dy?


----------



## ssoott

^^ In prep. But I'm skeptical about the current height estimation. KL is facing oversaturation of A-grade office space and malls, and the skyscraper boom is already slowing down. Maybe they will cut the final height down in order for the complex to be economically feasible. But there is no confirmation yet.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=146499697&postcount=13796


----------



## Alvarody




----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ That's a beautiful render... but it doesn't look like it has 150 floors.


----------



## EPA001

ssoott said:


> ^^ In prep. But I'm skeptical about the current height estimation. KL is facing oversaturation of A-grade office space and malls, and the skyscraper boom is already slowing down. Maybe they will cut the final height down in order for the complex to be economically feasible. *But there is no confirmation yet*.


The long silence about this project is not very promising. It would be nice if it were realised as planned but maybe a bit scaled down version of the project would also be good imho.


----------



## akif90

Alvarody said:


>


Look like building in Dalian China


----------



## AndrewJM3D

This is my favorite Mega-tall right now. Most of the others lack detail to help break up the vast expanses of glass.


----------



## Rimau

The new..looking


----------



## 88-777

Great first post.


----------



## Manneken3000

dead project?


----------



## Rimau

I think no..the site is earmarked for development by Tradewind Corporation Bhd a sister company of Sindyan Propertie,whose role has been to propose an alternative concept for the project.The proposed design was carried out in collaboration with the Urban Foundation SAL & architect Kais Al-Rawi & Julia Koerner


----------



## Kadzman

Rimau said:


> I think no..the site is earmarked for development by Tradewind Corporation Bhd a sister company of Sindyan Propertie,whose role has been to propose an alternative concept for the project.The proposed design was carried out in collaboration with the Urban Foundation SAL & architect Kais Al-Rawi & Julia Koerner


You have any image of the proposal?


----------



## Rimau

Can google at www.sindyanproperties.com & www.akramabuhamdan.com/Tradewind Square Kuala Lumpur to see the view detail.


----------



## davidwsk

Rimau said:


> Can google at www.sindyanproperties.com & www.akramabuhamdan.com/Tradewind Square Kuala Lumpur to see the view detail.


These designs are too fake to be legit. Next please.hno:


----------



## PAC_MAN

Not so won over by this one, follows exisiting structures, nothing amazing or stand outish from this one


----------



## sepul

What a waste of prime land right in the very center of KL’s golden triangle if they didn’t build a truly iconic structure on this *wasteland*

Photos by me


----------



## jimmykl2020

Tbh it would make for a fantastic pedestrianized park. Neighboring residential towers will enjoy higher values while curbing supply in the KLCC area.


----------



## jimmykl2020

But no, dbkl is too corrupt too spend on High quality parks, would rather sell to some Qatari mogul and develop yet another tall


----------



## Ciudad Bristol

From EQ
https://flic.kr/p/2i8PN9J https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZZ-II

Small plot for such a massive project


----------



## thanhlong_tt

Is it different from Tower M?


----------



## ssoott

thanhlong_tt said:


> Is it different from Tower M?


Yes. Tower M is at least 900 meters away from this plot. Both plots are also owned by two different companies.


----------



## SDBryan

akif90 said:


> Global warming


Tradewinds Square needs to tackle global warming seriously.


----------



## Daysra

ZZ-II said:


> Small plot for such a massive project


Perfect location for a metro station.


----------



## promulgate

200904


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

🔺
Oh no all that vegetation does not look good


----------



## Plepi

nazrey said:


> *A NEW URBAN FOCAL POINT*
> 
> Built at the heart of the vibrant city of Kuala Lumpur, Tradewinds Square will be the undoubted centrepiece and one of the most recognisable landmarks of the burgeoning metropolis. Tradewinds Square, with its strategic location amidst Kuala Lumpur’s numerous new infrastructure developments and its striking architectural elements, will be the nexus of the city’s rapid modernisation.
> 
> With a prized location on the site of the former Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa, Tradewinds Square will be accessible from Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Perak, with convenient access to Raja Chulan Monorail Station.
> 
> The significance of the mixed-use development, coupled with the numerous innovative design features will put Tradewinds Square at the forefront of the city’s evolution, ushering it into a new era of growth and modernity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tradewinds


Nice, glad they made it look modern, i never liked Petronas twin design as double and look.


----------



## Sterlyng65

So does this mean it’s going to be built


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Sterlyng65 said:


> So does this mean it’s going to be built


Not a single word from the developer, architect, or construction news in more than a year so its unlikely this'll get built alongside Tower M. From what I can understand, KL isnt currently in need of office space besides PNB 118 but PNB 118 is a government project so it has to be finished. At the current state KL is in, this tower is uneconomical due to low office space demand.


----------



## Danisw

nazrey said:


> *A NEW URBAN FOCAL POINT*
> 
> Built at the heart of the vibrant city of Kuala Lumpur, Tradewinds Square will be the undoubted centrepiece and one of the most recognisable landmarks of the burgeoning metropolis. Tradewinds Square, with its strategic location amidst Kuala Lumpur’s numerous new infrastructure developments and its striking architectural elements, will be the nexus of the city’s rapid modernisation.
> 
> With a prized location on the site of the former Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa, Tradewinds Square will be accessible from Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Perak, with convenient access to Raja Chulan Monorail Station.
> 
> The significance of the mixed-use development, coupled with the numerous innovative design features will put Tradewinds Square at the forefront of the city’s evolution, ushering it into a new era of growth and modernity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tradewinds


Impressive 👍🏻


----------



## Danisw

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Not a single word from the developer, architect, or construction news in more than a year so its unlikely this'll get built alongside Tower M. From what I can understand, KL isnt currently in need of office space besides PNB 118 but PNB 118 is a government project so it has to be finished. At the current state KL is in, this tower is uneconomical due to low office space demand.


Must be


----------



## nazrey

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Not a single word from the developer, architect, or construction news in more than a year so its unlikely this'll get built alongside Tower M. From what I can understand, KL isnt currently in need of office space besides PNB 118 but PNB 118 is a government project so it has to be finished. At the current state KL is in, this tower is uneconomical due to low office space demand.











FYI This project is own by Tradewinds Corp of Msian billionare Syed Mokhtar. This is his new company list as of 2019. Media Prima, Utusan Malaysia press are among his new venture of Msian entertainment/press industries. For the Tradewinds is all about agricultural/hospitality biznes.










This land still own by Syed Mokhtar means his biznes may need corporate office to run biznes in the future but seems not in these years to come yet. Just learn as it can be..









Syed Mokhtar AlBukhary


#15 Syed Mokhtar AlBukhary on the 2022 Malaysia's 50 Richest - Low-profile Syed Mokhtar AlBukhary started as a rice trader after dropping out of high school.




www.forbes.com












Cover Story: What is Syed Mokhtar’s plan for Media Prima?


CONTENT sharing between Malaysia’s oldest Malay daily Utusan Malaysia and English newspaper The Malaysian Reserve is expected to commence soon, a source familiar with the two media companies tells The Edge.Utusan Melayu (M) Bhd’s printing plants are currently churning out copies of The Malaysian...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

nazrey said:


> FYI This project is own by Tradewinds Corp of Msian billionare Syed Mokhtar. This is his new company list as of 2019. Media Prima, Utusan Malaysia press are among his new venture of Msian entertainment/press industries. For the Tradewinds is all about agricultural biznes.


Yes, but even though he has got a lot of money, it doesn't mean he'll be willing to spend it on a skyscraper whose potential for financial returns is uncertain at best. A waste of money is a waste of money even if you can afford it.


----------



## nazrey

Emmm ya..I'm trying to express that the owner of the land is the specific type of tower and may-not a rent monthly/yearly tower like others coz it is 'Tradewinds' section of his empire only.










Still got some of property that the corp venture in





Tradewinds







www.tradewindscorp.com


----------



## Twopsy

775 seems already very close to becoming the next tallest building in the world. Would they really choose such a height instead of surpassing the 828 metres with the help of a spire? The title of the tallest building brings a of attention. No city knows that better than Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
the 775m height is unlikely to be final in my opinion, but rather than taller, i think it will be shorter.


----------



## Iwa_Kiike

It will never be 700m, probably 500m. KLCC is the only realistic megatall approved.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Iwa_Kiike said:


> KLCC is the only realistic megatall approved.


Approved for 2030 and hasn't even a design yet


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Kadzman said:


> From Woods Bagot website:


That has to be an early concept placeholder render. It doesn't really make sense to split the floors like that on the most valuable floors of the tower. Not only is a third of the gross floorspace removed, but you need to build separate load-bearing systems, elevators, escape routes, plumbing, wiring, etc. in the two remaining parts (_plus_ two of whatever redundancy is required, as the two parts can't serve each other). Essentially, they're taking away half of what _makes_ money while doubling up what _costs_ money.


----------



## Kadzman

Kyll.Ing. said:


> That has to be an early concept placeholder render. It doesn't really make sense to split the floors like that on the most valuable floors of the tower. Not only is a third of the gross floorspace removed, but you need to build separate load-bearing systems, elevators, escape routes, plumbing, wiring, etc. in the two remaining parts (_plus_ two of whatever redundancy is required, as the two parts can't serve each other). Essentially, they're taking away half of what _makes_ money while doubling up what _costs_ money.


I too was wondering about the elevator cores at the split sections. They look too thin to accommodate straight cores within. Even the "needle eye" has gentle curved sides. Maybe there's a way to do curved cores and elevator shafts but I am won't be surprised if the cost is too exorbitant that they settled for the conventional design used in the Tradewinds promotions. Appearance wise I do think the building looks great.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Guys, remember when I first posted this design it said VISION

I am 95% sure this was a prototype design


----------



## Kadzman

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Guys, remember when I first posted this design it said VISION
> 
> I am 95% sure this was a prototype design


Ya, I think most of us are aware of that. Doesn't mean we can't discuss the its merits and viability.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Kadzman said:


> Ya, I think most of us are aware of that. Doesn't mean we can't discuss the its merits and viability.


Good point


----------



## lckit88

Walked past the site currently a temporary open air parking lot


----------



## NanoRay

Now this one is taller than Tower M! 😱 If this get built, it would be the largest skyscraper in the world. Wayyyy more square feet of floors than Ping An Finance Center!


----------



## NanoRay

Also, SkyscraperPage put this building as Stale Proposal…


----------



## davidwsk

Malaysia plans another megatower taller than Merdeka 118



> SHAH ALAM - Another megatower is in the works to be developed in the heart of Kuala Lumpur.





Malaysia plans another megatower taller than Merdeka 118


----------



## Cloxxki010

Focalor said:


> Not just in KL, 775m is impractical everywhere else


Impractical in what senses primarily? Elevator occupancy?
There is A LOT of floor area above 300 and 400 meter from the looks of it.


----------



## sepul

davidwsk said:


> Malaysia plans another megatower taller than Merdeka 118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaysia plans another megatower taller than Merdeka 118


I don’t want to sound pessimistic but there is nothing new in this news, though..? As it stands now KLCCP’s “super tower” has got a brighter outlook than this one.. Tradewinds site remains abandoned.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Cloxxki010 said:


> Impractical in what senses primarily? Elevator occupancy?
> There is A LOT of floor area above 300 and 400 meter from the looks of it.


Question is, how much floor area _below_ 300 and 400 meters must be sacrificed to support it? Each floor needs elevator access, emergency staircases, plumbing, electricity, and structural support, and by necessity all of this must be run through _every_ floor below it. This eats into the usable area of the lower floors really fast. Building two 400 m towers next to each other is vastly cheaper and more efficient than building one 800 m tower, and better still is four 200 m towers.


----------



## Cloxxki010

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Question is, how much floor area _below_ 300 and 400 meters must be sacrificed to support it? Each floor needs elevator access, emergency staircases, plumbing, electricity, and structural support, and by necessity all of this must be run through _every_ floor below it. This eats into the usable area of the lower floors really fast. Building two 400 m towers next to each other is vastly cheaper and more efficient than building one 800 m tower, and better still is four 200 m towers.


Thank you.

Yeah, there is no real way around all that. Except a vastly more advance elevator system.

I'm no actual engineer but I can see elevators that circulate rather than do the piston in a cylinder thing. Up one shaft, shift laterally, down the other. Yes, very complex for everyone's #1 anxiety tool but we can supposedly put men on the moon, for over 50 years now. Concorde used to fly.
With such circulating elevators, the two shafts could have like 5 or 6 boxes going ONE way around.
If then also able bodied people are forced to accept +/- 2 floors to exit, do the last one by elevator, there ought to be fewer stops. Disabled people would just swipe an RFID to get their floor prioritized. With elevators going every minute or so, they could also schedule floors between them, as to further reduce stop and keep things moving. 
I'm sketching some designs that incorporate a semi unique feature I want to see, up to 350m only, and I do keep coming back to a wider base to more easily house all the overhead stuff, and actually get some work done in the building.
I like fat floors high up, as to not make the great views too monopolized by the 1% of 1% of 1%.
Super tall spires also offer little appeal. What's the point of 828m if you can "only" visit 555m? 
Fat top floors might also more easily house all the tech stuff. Actual high occupancy, let alone tourism, of course remains a pain. Big slow elevators going along the facade, then? Up one corner, down the other. Tourists get the big wheel experience, but better. 3 or 4 pods could be crawling up, 3 coming down. Could even act as a big wheel or ski lift, tethered together being each other's counterweight with some limited variance in distance, and saving on energy cost.
Where does it stop being a building and start being a theme park, though?


----------



## VoltAmps

Megatalls are inefficient white elephant projects. People laugh at megatalls now


----------



## Dale

VoltAmps said:


> Megatalls are inefficient white elephant projects. People laugh at megatalls now


I don’t.


----------



## Cloxxki010

Megatalls can only get better.

Materials improve, supports get thinner, elevators get faster and safer.
The height that is considered "too high to be practical" will be increasing (with economic ebs and flows) over time.

Especially when the next transportation advanacement materializes (park personal flying car on the balcony of a 150 th floor apartment), will elevators become less of a big deal. Improving the elevators themselves may well happen before that. One floor at a time is just tedious. We can schedule so much in real time now. 5 or 10 storey elevators working in sets could move loads of people across many floor in few stages using few elevator shafts.

A local residential building, tallest in my county with 62 total floors features a space saving double isolated intertwined stairwells. I can't find the English term ("dubbele wokkeltrap" in Dutch). It saves a few valuable square meters but single stairs get a bit long spanning a full floor. In residential use with floors space at up to 380cm, it seems to work fine. Two access doors to the stairwells, separated by a fire door on the corridor. On the next floor you exit some 6 meters further down the corridor, the other side of a same fire door.

Various such tweaks will become commonplace to make megatalls more doable. Me, I'm bit bored with steel and concrete, hope that composites will offer a true alternative. Lighter, thinner, more flexible in use, better heat and sound insulation, fire proofing, cheaper per floor, just everything.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Cloxxki010 said:


> Megatalls can only get better.
> 
> Materials improve, supports get thinner, elevators get faster and safer.
> The height that is considered "too high to be practical" will be increasing (with economic ebs and flows) over time.
> 
> Especially when the next transportation advanacement materializes (park personal flying car on the balcony of a 150 th floor apartment), will elevators become less of a big deal. Improving the elevators themselves may well happen before that. One floor at a time is just tedious. We can schedule so much in real time now. 5 or 10 storey elevators working in sets could move loads of people across many floor in few stages using few elevator shafts.
> 
> A local residential building, tallest in my county with 62 total floors features a space saving double isolated intertwined stairwells. I can't find the English term ("dubbele wokkeltrap" in Dutch). It saves a few valuable square meters but single stairs get a bit long spanning a full floor. In residential use with floors space at up to 380cm, it seems to work fine. Two access doors to the stairwells, separated by a fire door on the corridor. On the next floor you exit some 6 meters further down the corridor, the other side of a same fire door.
> 
> Various such tweaks will become commonplace to make megatalls more doable. Me, I'm bit bored with steel and concrete, hope that composites will offer a true alternative. Lighter, thinner, more flexible in use, better heat and sound insulation, fire proofing, cheaper per floor, just everything.


Keep in mind that these technological advances would also apply to regular skyscrapers, so they would retain their comparative cost advantage over Megatalls no matter what. Very tall buildings really only make sense over shorter buildings if the land is extremely expensive, so you need to squeeze as many units as possible out of the available ground space. And barely even then. Above a certain height, building _elsewhere_ starts to make more fiscal sense than building _taller_.


----------



## Cloxxki010

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Keep in mind that these technological advances would also apply to regular skyscrapers, so they would retain their comparative cost advantage over Megatalls no matter what. Very tall buildings really only make sense over shorter buildings if the land is extremely expensive, so you need to squeeze as many units as possible out of the available ground space. And barely even then. Above a certain height, building _elsewhere_ starts to make more fiscal sense than building _taller_.


You are of course right.
But few will think that megatalls about about efficiency. Surely it's more about prestige, else Burj Khalifa would not have that top 190 meters or so accessible only by stairs or ladder type contraption. The tallest building in my country has addresses up to 180 meters, but at least it's got an elevator going there 

I'm an athlete. I get a kick out of breaking records, even my own. In buildings it's similar, but I do like to see some "top heavy" building, rather than a 190 meter fallic symbol on top of a "barelytall" :-D
That said I totally want my office to be on the 150th floor or so. How cool...


----------



## szehoong

sepul said:


> I don’t want to sound pessimistic but there is nothing new in this news, though..? As it stands now KLCCP’s “super tower” has got a brighter outlook than this one.. Tradewinds site remains abandoned.


All of KLCC Holdings Property's projects are stalled like Jen Hotel beside Dayabumi and also Fairmont's two towers to the north of the KLCC site.

Same goes with Tradewind's BB Plaza, PERNAS building site which a nice octagonal tower which been demolished and this one where Crowne Plaza + Wisma Antarabangsa used to be.

So both developers also I think are scaling back unless of course there's political backing. So I am actually not too optimistic this would happen anytime soon. I hope I am wrong tho hahaha


----------



## szehoong

NanoRay said:


> Also, SkyscraperPage put this building as Stale Proposal…
> 
> View attachment 2554166


Is Dylan LeBlanc still in charge at SSP?

Someone have to tell him that he got the *Merdeka 118 *name wrong......it is not longer with the word PNB in it since 2018.

So it is now *MERDEKA* PNB* 118*


----------

